# Lowes



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Unbelievable some of the things that you see.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So, are you saying you built that together with them?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So, are you saying you built that together with them?


"The guy in the electrical aisle said it would work"


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

More like Blowe's


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know if it makes me a hack or what, but I've done the exact same thing to feed a dead section of parking lot lighting until the weather was more fit for digging or until digging could be budgeted. It looks like someone wanted an ATM now, and they just temp'd it in until spring. I really don't have a problem with what's pictured, save for the fact that the light standards probably aren't engineered for that sort of duty.

I'll be out later where I have a section of parking lot lighting fed the same way until it's more fit to dig. I'll snap a couple pictures.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

If that's temporary....its no hack at all. If that install is perm, maybe the bank or lowes choose the lowest bidder and spec'd out the cheapest option.


----------



## zappy (Mar 6, 2009)

*If it looks half a#$ it is half a%& !!!*

Period.


----------



## patriot1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like more than to this pic than it seems. It looks as if it is either Temp to a "now" atm or temp to where a possible christmas tree tent was or will be. Love the pic though..


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I with Marc on this. I have seen and done this myself. Up north snow plows and ground frost can wreck havoc on underground feeders. Sometimes you just need to do a tempary fix till spring.


----------



## macdonald41 (May 12, 2009)

John said:


> I with Marc on this. I have seen and done this myself. Up north snow plows and ground frost can wreck havoc on underground feeders. Sometimes you just need to do a tempary fix till spring.




My experience with a temporary fix is that it some how becomes permanent.
:whistling2:

Have it inspected. Your inspection authority will keep it on the front burner.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

macdonald41 said:


> My experience with a temporary fix is that it some how becomes permanent.
> :whistling2:


Sometimes it does....for years



macdonald41 said:


> Have it inspected. Your inspection authority will keep it on the front burner.


Inspectors are few and far between. Most are out looking for bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

zappy said:


> If it looks half a#$ it is half a%& !!!
> Period.





John said:


> I with Marc on this. I have seen and done this myself. Up north snow plows and ground frost can wreck havoc on underground feeders. Sometimes you just need to do a tempary fix till spring.


I agree. 
Looks like a temp install until it warms up. 
We had a dead corner in a parking lot when we energized mid winter, nothing we could do at the time but run something temp till spring. 
Having a strip of pavement ripped up and then a trench hydrovac'ed for 600' would cost a fortune compared to waiting for spring and directional drilling it from one pit dug to a another.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah not a problem if temporary IMO.


----------

